# Sticky  What? My Other Hobby Isn't Listed?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

OK, so I know that HobbyTalk doesn't list all hobbies but maybe there is something that you are really interested in that we don't cover. This is the place to post about it and let us know what it is, what your are doing and maybe show off a few pictures of what you have done.

You can never tell, if it's popular enough we might just make a whole new forum for it.

So come on... let us know what other things your are interested in! You can never tell, there just might be a whole slew of other HobbyTalk members that have the same hobby.


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 9, 2005)

model railroading


----------



## TennFan (Feb 28, 2005)

I collect sports cards-baseball, football, stock car and also enjoy collecting coins, stamps, first day covers and photography. I haven't collected first day covers much lately nor stamps. Don't some coin collecting every so often.


----------



## war_criminal (Mar 21, 2005)

Also collect the sports cards (mostly basketball though), and making characters (not for a book or anything just people or things i think are neat.)


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

assembling,painting, warhammer 40k minitures, and playing warhammer 40k miniture game.


----------



## shawn (Dec 21, 2005)

I Build Custom Fishing Rods And Restore Old Tackle.


----------



## Pony (May 12, 2000)

I do the sportscards but only NASCAR. I guess theres enough card forums out there we don't need one here  Besides that my only "hobby" is making money.


----------



## BFK (Jan 17, 2001)

Motorcycles.. Many people on here that I know,either have a cycle,or just have an interest in them!


----------



## chrycopaul (Feb 6, 2006)

Other than die cast I also collect coins,...mainly Canadian, but also some US, British, and Commonwealth.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

model railroading is a great hobby, many people are into it and would be vary happy for a model railroading thread. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for every thing!


----------



## Allen fixit? (Apr 30, 2006)

*rc model airplanes*

how tos fields like your track finder and the like
\


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I have another hobby mor frustating than R/C at times Fly Fishing @#$%^$%#@ Trout. An Oh ya Ham Radio 73!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*My hobby*

my other hobby, at least in the warm weather moths, is a pond behind my garage. Lotsa plants but I look at it more as an outdoor aquarium. I got goldfish you would not believe.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I used to build telescopes.


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

building crazy go carts and mini bikes, i am currently working on putting a honda cm450(with the trany) on a go cart. i put a 340 ccw on a minibike and it went around 50 before i had to let of the throttle

icepick jake


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Guns. Lots of guns.

I collect, restore and shoot vintage military firearms. Everything from pre-Civil War to the AR-15...

---Da Sarge


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Favorite hobby is racing anything,I have 50 chevy pick-up in black primer,Model kits hot rods mostly and vintage racers,Motorcycle,4 mini bike,RC combat to relieve stress,airbrushing and collecting enough stuff to win the boys with the most toys contest according to my wife! anything fun life is to short!
Corokid


----------



## ROADKILL (Jan 5, 2007)

paintballing, riding my harley,breathing in and out.LOL


----------



## Sys Chaos (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm into Geocaching. It's a blast and gets me out of the house.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I collect HoT Wheels, have several fish tanks, collect model planes and diescast stuff. Also, I collect coin and old money


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

i do sum photoshopping heres sum links to the pix 
my friend 
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d33/Timbosai/stacysonfire.jpg 
my gf 
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d33/Timbosai/06.jpg 
my brothers dog 
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d33/Timbosai/holy-coco.jpg 

i have a few more that im doing oh also playing guitar too


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Built a couple of telescopes myself, I still use one of em, built it over 18 years ago, 8in F6 Newtoinan reflector, I didnt grind my own mirror on this one though, the 1st one I did and for all the work, it was lousy but worked... this one I can look at the moon and get lunar dirt in my eye! (Maybe I need to clean the eyepeice? ) LOL


----------



## chenty (Jan 2, 2008)

:wave: DemonSpeeding,

MAN! ya got some nice pics going on :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

hey chenty thanks


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 17, 2008)

lordraptor1 said:


> assembling,painting, warhammer 40k minitures, and playing warhammer 40k miniture game.


I second this !

Warhammer Fantasy and slot cars are my two passions 

I'm not so into 40k, I prefer swords to light sabres


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 17, 2008)

oh and blogging which I do a lot of these days for my Warhammer hobby. I've been reviewing all the armies, I have all the books except 1 which I waiting a new release for (Vampire Counts). I'm also doing a bunch of warhammer comedy fight videos [kind of stop motion type things] which has been a great laugh so far (but takes a lot of time).

If you're interested here's my blog:-

http://battlereporter.blogspot.com

The best bit are the videos, they're at the bottom of the page.


----------



## wingmanleader (Apr 7, 2008)

I collect dust LOL.
My other hobbies R My Wife & Nitro Racing ... YIPPY ... Out


----------



## matty18 (Jul 1, 2007)

sports cards sports cards sports cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

1/16 Radio Controlled Tanks


----------



## dump-ster-divin (Sep 16, 2008)

Aside from RC trucks I collect and play guitar. During the winter I collect old bottles from the 1800's to the turn of the century, insulators, crocks and whiskey jugs. What ever spare time I too just collect dust, like the other person said....:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Diecast planes


----------



## derbydoc.com (Dec 27, 2007)

*Pinewood Derby*

I have a Pinewood Derby website that sells pinewood derby speed supplies. I have come to meet the admin of this board, and he is a great guy that recognizes what hobbyist wants. Although pinewood derby doesnt have a category on this board doesnt mean that I wont be around to answer any questions. My website is http://derbydoc.com/
My site has grown tremendously in the past few months by adding tons of new products, and I just want to let the members of hobbytalk know about it. We offer 10% off for league racers, and forum members, and I want to include forum members of hobbytalk also. I carry Speed wheels, axles, pre cut bodies, Speed kits, Tungsten weight, and vinyl stencils. Our vinyl stencils could easily be used for R/C cars, and other hobbies also. Email me at [email protected] if you want to use the 10% off or if you have custom requests such as vinyl stencils with your design. Great Prices, and helping customers is what I thrive on. Thank you all for being a member of hobbytalk, Tory Johnson (DerbyDoc.com)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I play guitar...well I used to... It has come to light that quite a few of us "slot-tards" are also musicians.. My Slot car table is also a train table so I have started posting in model RR, but it's not a very popular subject with the true railfans, as the scales are not exact. If possible, Hank, a sub forum on music would be cool. I understand this site can only handle so much. I also am aware that what you are doing here costs money. I would publicly like to thank you for Hobby Talk, and when I get my tax return this coming year, I have full intentions of going for a lifetime membership. Thanks for this wonderful site. It is fun, educational and addicting as heck!! Joe


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

What about a pet forum?


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

i work on ice drag sleds its hard to do both rc carpet racing and drag racing when they both happen at the same time


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

all street motorcycles, not just HD!

Chuck


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

fishing and hunting forum PLEASE!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I second the hunting and fishing forum!Bass, crappie ,catfish,and deer (buck's,does,12 point's and all)is what i love!!!!:tongue:we do all that in NY.


----------



## Docsab (May 6, 2009)

Love playing guitar. Love to fish and would like to see a fishing forum! Also was into high powered rocketry for a while- what a rush seeing something you built blast off and ride out of site on top of a huge flame! Fast cars, growing hot peppers, Karate. If its fast and hot- I like it!(except of course in my choice of women)


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

The same as everyone else.
Pretty much everything! 

George


----------



## ozmont (Dec 6, 2003)

$5 casino chips from Las Vegas casinos.
I have several from the '60's & '70's. 
Lots of them from casinos that have been blown up, some that have just closed.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I used to hand craft boomerangs that actually came back. I am mostly in to slot cars now. It takes less time and space.


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

At the moment?

1. Matchbox cars

2. Hot Wheels cars

3. 1/72nd scale diecast World War II military vehicles (dragon, Corgi etc.)

4. 1/32nd scale plastic American Civil War soldiers (have painted approx. 400 men, horses, cannon and accessories)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

racing 1/18th scale BRP'S. Racing 4 cyl Buzz Cars. RACING IS MY HOBBY and CAREER (GOAL)


----------



## GRANDAD43 (Sep 27, 2009)

macdama

i make dream catchers, hanging baskets bamboo wind chimes With sassafrass crossmembers
accordian table lamps flower garden an to top the list semi pro go kart racing 
and our newest project a Dwarf multi car race team buying out an existing 3 ccar team ( MY son not me) will have 5 cars in the team and he is trying to get drivers for them (i offered but he laughed) 
heck when I was younger and foolish I drove the full sized versions of the Dwarfs 

Larry
Grandad43


----------



## crazzycat (Oct 8, 2009)

I love dancing!
---------
...With love to  myspace glitter graphics...


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 10, 2010)

My other hobby is weight lifting. I also speak German and Arabic. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hobbyholic (Feb 24, 2011)

I have to many hobbies to list them all but I really like shark fishing, ice fishing, model trains, growing bonsai trees, close up magic, baloon modeling, and many many more. I cant help myself I just love hobbies. I have even created my own hobby site at http://www.hobbyuniverse.org please feel free to check it out I update it everyday. It is still pretty new so if you have a hobby you want to share with the world send me a pm or email I am always looking for ideas and pictures of your hobby to share. Thanks


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Collecting WW2 militaria & scifi props.


----------



## bronxrumble5 (Mar 27, 2011)

I play bass guitar and a little bit of six-string guitar. I'm into computer based recording, mixing and sequencing. I also write my own music occasionally, and sometimes I will record covers, with my own take on a song.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Not only do I do garning but am a true sidewalk stargazer as I used to set up on a sidewalk in rosamond, ca. and let people view the stars and planets with my scope. while in a hospital 2009 someone got in my place and distroyed my scops, so I made a deal with a scope maker and in about 3 months I should have my new trues type dob sent to me, only coming $3000.00 for it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

BFK said:


> Motorcycles.. Many people on here that I know,either have a cycle,or just have an interest in them!




I to think this is a GREAT IDEA, I mean we talk about cars tell we are blue printed in the face you know and that's good as well, but Motorcycles are defiantly a good topic as well here, I should think that would deserve a place on the list with out a doubt, and There will defiantly be interest in this field, It will be very popular,...."Come on Hank, What do you think"


Ian


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a huge WW2 buff  






____________________________

Sweet gaming site http://pitbullgaming.freeclanforum.com/


----------



## Tone (Jan 21, 2006)

Old toy planes.










Made in US (J Chein Co)










Made in Germany (Tipp Co)










Made in Japan (Asahi Toy)


----------



## penly (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a huge WW2 buff


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I collect and create 1/6th scale, some are WW2 figures and vehicles. I am building a dirama that will include boot camp and a regular barracks. The boot camp idea was inspired by seeing a 1/6th scale R. Lee Ermey figure on sale at 50% off. It's a huge hobbt worldwide and I'm surprised there's no separate forum for it here, unless I missed it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hello HobbyTalk members! We have been reorganizing the hobby and collectible boards to coexist with each other and bring the thread overlaps together. Almost all hobbyies and collectibles mentioned here have been added over time or since the last post was made here in 2011.

We do have many new members since then and the same old members who probably have some new interests as well.

After reading thru the thread it may make sense to separate those of us who listen to music and those of you who actually play musical instruments. Looks like a pets section is needed. Along with a dedicated sections on guns, hunting, gaming, and gardening. I also figured out what the War Hammer threads are about!

Let us know if you want to nurture another new hobby or collection interest that isnt already listed here!

As always, if you post it they will come! 🤙


----------

